# Binky free Newbie



## polly (Feb 4, 2010)

Newbie was one of our dwarf lops we had before we started breeding when my sis in law split with her husband and had to give up her dog and we decided to start breeding we gave our 2 lops Misty and Newbie to her for company.

He was a big bun for a dwarf lop but a total sweetie I hope there are plenty of sweet pea plants for you at the bridge I know how much you liked them! 

Binky free and say hello to the others Newbie bun ink iris:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 4, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of Newbie,he sure was a gorgeous bunny


----------



## BunnyLovers (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear for your loss. It is never easy to loss a bunny. Our bunnies are like our children, we love and care for them. There is nothing better then bunny kisses.
I know your bunny has angel wings now. 

Love Nancy and Larry and all their bunny crew/Children


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 4, 2010)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 4, 2010)

:rip:ray:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 4, 2010)

He certainly was a handsome fellow. I know how much each bunny means to you. I am so sorry for your loss.

Binkie free Newbie


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 4, 2010)

What a sweet-looking guy. I'm so sorry you lost him. Binky free, Newbie.


----------



## DeepSeaGoddess (Feb 5, 2010)

:bigtears: so sorry for your loss...what a sweetheart...


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss ink iris: Such sweet pic's of him.


----------



## yngmea (Feb 5, 2010)

so sorry ..he was gorgeous. binky free newbie


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Polly. He was a very handsome (BIG) boy 

Jan


----------

